# Trails in der Gegend um Hardheim



## märde (20. August 2008)

Hallo Odenwälder und Angrenzer, 
da meine Schwiegereltern in Hardheim wohnen und ich daher ab und an auch mehrere Tage dort bin, würde ich mich über ein paar Traillastige Tourentips oder Kartenempfehlungen freuen
Bin sonst aus dem Raum Waiblingen Stuttgart.

Gruß Martin


----------



## derfati (20. August 2008)

Hallo Martin,

schau doch mal unter http://www.mtb-amorbach.de nach. Ist zwar nich ganz in Hardheim, aber zumindest in der Nähe.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (22. August 2008)

Das Meister Propper-Team aus Külsheim nimmt bei seinen Ausfahrten auch gerne Gäste mit. Wegen Termin einfach mal den Webmaster fragen.Meine aber dass sie sich Mittwochs um 17:30 und Sonntags 11:00 Uhr treffen.


----------



## Ope (2. September 2008)

Hallöle,

Bin aus Hardheim/Bretzingen und kenne die hiesigen Trails recht gut.
Haben auch eine kleine DH/FR Strecke bzw. 2.
Einfach PM schicken.

Gruß Ope


----------

